# Time to start putting minerals out



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I will start today and add to my mineral sites each month, I get mine at the Waynesburg feed mill, cost around $60 for all 4 bags and makes 200 pounds


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

The deer never messed with my 3 spots, our lucky buck 2 years ago and never messed with it , they will lick the salt block and believe they liked the big&j block


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I have holes 3’ wide and foot deep in the middle after 3 years, I will put a few cameras up and they are usually on it in a few days, and I get pictures of mature bucks still carrying the horns


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll keep up with mine


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

That is a 2 pound coffee can in the hole


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

It’s been 1 week and they are using it pretty good


----------



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Fireline, equal amounts of material?


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Yes, 1 part of each of the bags shown above.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I keep ours refreshed year round. The activity picks up & drops off, but I make sure they have plenty, non stop. Great to throw a cam on when the racks start, as long as you put the site in a good location.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I checked my mineral site out over the weekend. It’s been frozen up and unused all winter. I was pleasantly surprised to find it being used again. Multiple deer were on film digging through the snow to get to it.


----------



## andrew j (Feb 15, 2021)

Have been thinking of getting one soon


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Time to get the cameras out.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

I put out a couple cameras at established mineral sites in early July . This guy pictures above should be pretty nice come fall .


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Guess I need to make a trip, think it's been since February


----------

